# Shutzhund Material



## Northof46 (Jan 29, 2009)

I was wondering... how do you know if your dog is schutzhund material? Are there certain characteristics or traits that you look for? Or what would you consider to not be in your dogs favor? 
Perhaps it's that some dogs cannot reach that level of training? (I've noticed that some will reference that they are waiting to get a "working" dog...) Couldn't a dog that has a lineage in show be trained to that extent? 
I'm just curious.









One more question... I promise... how old were your dogs when you started training?

thanks!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The only real way to know is to find a good SchH club or trainer in your area and have her evaluated. What is looked for in evaluations depends largely on the maturity level of the dog, but the main things that will be looked for are drive and sound nerve and temperament (no fearful, shy or skittish behavior).

Yes, some bloodlines of GSDs are more likely to produce the correct genetic mix for doing well in SchH than others. But there are dog's whose pedigrees say they should be able to do SchH and can't, and dog's whose pedigrees say they shouldn't be able to do SchH and they can. It comes down to the individual dog. That's why having the dog evaluated is the only way to know for sure. 

We usually start our dogs out in SchH training right away as puppies. I know other people who haven't gotten involved until their dogs are several years old. It's never too early or too late to start. If you're interested in giving it a try, find a club and go check it out.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Chris has nailed it on the head in regards to answering your questions.



> Quote:One more question... I promise... how old were your dogs when you started training?


I consider myself to still be a novice in the sport (I've been with the club about 2 years now I think but I am a total SchH junkie now) - I didn't get involved with our local club until Jax was about 13 months, but I did lots of OB classes, some tracking classes, and tons of basic OB training on my own with her prior to joining the club. I did, however, get her at the age of 6 months from a club member who had done some basic tug work etc when he had her, although we still laugh about the "warning" I got of how "raw" she still was when I got her







LOL 

If you are wondering about clubs in your area but aren't sure of where they are, the GSSCC has a listing of all the Canadian clubs, plus it is a great website to pursue if you are interested in learning the basics of the sport a bit.


----------



## Northof46 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! I am interested in learning more about the sport, and seeing how far we could go in it. Even if we could not reach a competition level, I still think it would be alot of fun.

Asta is 7 months right now, and is graduating puppy class today! I wanted to start her sooner but there were no classes available (accept Petsmart). We will be continuing on to Level 1 in a couple of weeks. 

I checked out the website you gave me and the closest club is 4 1/2 hours away.







I could possibly do that once a month, but it would be too costly more than that. The trainer we are with right now used to breed shepherds, maybe she will know of a closer place. Will ask her tonight. 

Nicole, where in B.C. are you? I used to live on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote: Nicole, where in B.C. are you? I used to live on Vancouver Island.


Northern BC - PG







I lived in Chilliwack for quite a few years back in the early 90's. I miss the mainland and am insanely jealous of those who train in SchH who live down there. The weather here is really not that conducive to year round training for all 3 phases of the sport. 

Too bad the nearest club is so far away.


----------



## Northof46 (Jan 29, 2009)

ooo, PG, yup it gets cold there! I'm in northern Ontario now, Sudbury, so pretty much in the same boat weather-wise. It was 
-38 with the wind yesterday. I really, really miss the island.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

7 months is the perfect age to start.











> Originally Posted By: Northof46
> 
> I checked out the website you gave me and the closest club is 4 1/2 hours away. I could possibly do that once a month, but it would be too costly more than that.


Unfortunately once a month isn't going to be enough. As a novice you're going to need guidance in all 3 phases.

Ask around if ther are any unofficial clubs in your area. Many areas have training groups that are not officially affiliated with the major SchH organizations, so they won't show up places like the GSSCC website and can be harder to locate. Most SchH folks in the area will know about them though. So check with the nearest clubs, and maybe also any local breeders, trainers, K9 units to see if they know of any SchH training closer to home.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Northof46I really, really miss the island.



Me TOO!!!! 13 years of Island life. Comox 442 Squadron, then several years in Victoria. The cold doesn't bother me much, but constant snow shoveling, frozen pipes, crappy roads do! And I sure miss the ocean! 

Where were you?

As for your question, ditto what Chris and Nicole said.


----------



## Northof46 (Jan 29, 2009)

Courtenay! Wow, we used to be neighbours.







I miss the mountains and the trees. Whenever I go home, I am amazed at how beautiful it is, and how much I took it for granted.


----------



## Northof46 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, Asta passed Level 1 aka puppy class! I wasn't able to ask the trainer about anything that class as everyone seems to bombard her with questions afterward. I'm going to ask when I go and sign up for the next session. If she doesn't know, I'll do what you suggest Chris and make some phone calls. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Karo (Feb 7, 2009)

I started my dog training at the age of 1.5 years. It seemed to me that he has already ripe enough to start training for SchH. I was right. Atos is a great material for the dog's defense - said our coach ...


----------

